# SDhandgunner ..info on 1/12 twist AR, noslers 60s



## peabody (Oct 3, 2013)

howdy .. i heard that SDhandgunner had data for 60gr nosler partitions in a 1/12 twist barrel.
i know larry from other forums.. but he posted the info on here. i just logged in and now i can't seem to find it.
but if any one could .. ?
I've built two retro AR15 rifles ..a 603 and a 604 .. with no dak lowers.
and green mountain 1/12 twist barrels.. my question is has anyone tried noslers 60 grain partitions in a 1/12
twist barrel ?
deer hunting is the usage ,.20" barrels.
thanks

peabody


----------



## peabody (Oct 3, 2013)

larry still around ?

anyone ?


----------

